# Spray or regular polycrylic for bathroom cabinets?



## sstraub (Jul 20, 2012)

I recently sanded down my bathroom vanity (cabinets are wood, and frame is particle board), and then primed it with bulls eye 123. I let it sit for two days then painted it with semi-gloss acrylic paint. How long should I wait to apply the polycrylic and should I use the spray or the regular version, considering it dries fast and can be hard to get an even coat?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If the paint is completely dry then you can apply the Polycrylics. Yes I would spray it.


----------



## sstraub (Jul 20, 2012)

Should I do multiple coats and sand between each coat? Or is sanding not required with the spray


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would use at least two coats ,the instructions says to put one coat on and wait two hours and I lightly sand with 600 wipe down with a damp lint free cloth and recoat. It you are not happy with what it looks like repeat the process in two hours.


----------



## sstraub (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for your assistance. Home depot only had 420 grit sandpaper, but I have a wood sand sponge that is very fine, so I suppose that will work. I also got lucky because the Miniwax semi-gloss polycrylic was on sale for 4.40 as opposed to 11.00.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to help. Sounds like a bargain on the Polycrylic. Good luck on your cabinets


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Check with auto supply stores (esp those that carry paint) for finer grit sandpaper.


----------

